# Field Trip - Nanya, NSW



## jordo (Feb 25, 2009)

Went up to help a mate, Chris from Ballarat Uni, with his honours research. This time looking at gecko thermoregulation and shelter site selection. The site was in south-western NSW, between Mildura and Broken Hill. This trip had some rough hours, getting up at sunrise to check pitfall traps as well as spotlighting till early in the morning for geckoes - but it was well worth it for the animals we got.

Herps I saw while there (that I can remember):

Spotted Marsh Frog, _L. tasmaniensis_

Marbled Velvet Gecko, _O. marmorata _
Beaded Gecko, _L. damaeum _
Bynoe's Gecko, _H. binoei _
Southern Spiny-tailed Gecko, _S. intermedius_
Wood Gecko, _D. vittatus _
Tree Dtella, _G. variegata _
Beaked Gecko, _R. ornata_
Knob-tailed Gecko, _N. levis levis_

Burton's, _L. burtonis_
Eastern Hooded Scaley-foot, _P. schraderi_

Central Beardy, _P. vitticeps_
Mallee Dragon, _C. fordi_
Painted Dragon, _C. pictus_
Nobbi Dragon, _A. nobbi coggeri_

_Cryptoblepharus carnabyi_
_Ctenotus atlas_
_Ctenotus brachyonyx_
_Ctenotus schomburgkii_
_Ctenotus regius_
_Morethia obscura_
Broad-banded Sand Swimmer, _E. richardsonii _
Desert Skink, _E. inornata_
Tree Skink, _E. striolata_
_Lerista punctatovittata_
_Lerista aericeps_
_Lerista labialis_

Sand Goanna, _V. gouldii_

Blind Snake, can't remember if proximus or australis
Ringed Brown, _P. modesta_
Bandy Bandy, _V. annulata_

Please don't reproduce these images without permission.

The blind snake, hiding it's head






Bandy Bandy





Male Nobbi





Punctata





N. levis





Beaked





Major Mitchells, _Cacatua leadbeateri_ would hang out in a big tree at camp during the heat (this was the really hot week including black Saturday)





Australian Ringneck, _Barnardius zonarius_





Hooded Scaley-foot





Tree Dtella - a rare sighting





Plenty of marms in the beelah





Wood gecko licking his lips





_C. atlas_





Beaded gecko





_L. labialis_





Baby goanna





Bolam's Mouse, _Pseudomys bolami_





Burton's





_C. brachyonyx_





Sandy inland mouse _Pseudomys hermannsburgensis_





Western Grey, _Macropus fuliginosus_





and the Ringed Brown


----------



## Rocket (Feb 25, 2009)

Seems like you had a terrific trip Jordo. Your rather lucky to get out and about as often as you do.

As you probably know already, I love the Hooded Scaly-foot.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 26, 2009)

nice pics jordo, you sure found a lot. those geckos look good


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the bandy bandy, very cute face


----------



## WarrenL (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## moloch05 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jordo,

Once again, you have produced a top report. Your photos are excellent. I rarely head to the south so it seems funny to see G. variegata listed as a rare sight. I particularly enjoyed your Lerista finds ... you have had a good year with that difficult genus. It is nice to see some of the mammals and birds as well.

Regards,
David


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 27, 2009)

great pics ....i have no luck taking good pictures ,even with a decent camera.....i need one that does it automatically ..I aim it shoots and produces a perfect shot type of camera


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great pics jordo, you certainly found some great species!!


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 27, 2009)

good stuff, appreciate you sharing them with us.
cheers


----------



## jordo (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
I was joking about the Gehyra  they're everywhere once you get in their distribution! Until now I'd never really bothered to get a decent photo.
I've had a few different Lerista skinks lately, they're so squirmy and difficult to photograph before they nose dive into the sand.

We also did some volunteer work at Scotia sanctuary nearby one night, trapping for Woylies to monitor the population. We also saw Bilbies and Nail-tailed Wallabies at Scotia.


----------

